# Wild Side Offers Wide Range Of Automotive Stock Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

No matter what automotive niche your business may cater to, with the comprehensive selection of high-quality, simulated-process stock transfers for light and dark garments from The Wild Side, you will find designs to meet every need.

There is a huge selection of hot rods, muscle cars, and vintage vehicles as well as related designs such as garages, speed shops, hot rod shops, gas stations, and even subcategories such as engines, spark plugs, and parts. You’ll even find a few images of big rigs and tractors. 

These durable heat-applied graphics can be adhered to any color of shirt that is made of 100% cotton, 100% polyester, and 50/50 blends. They offer great washability, and orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. 

To view the full selection of automotive designs go to Wild Side Heat Transfers | Quality Heat Applied Graphics Since 1979 and type in the keyword: cars. The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side.

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

